# Which Wyndham Properties are must visits?



## Nevada (May 29, 2010)

I have only ever been to a few Wyndham properties – Waikiki Beachwalk and Grand Desert .  Both were very very nice and met my standards with ease.   Before the end of the year I will try Bonnet Creek and Steamboat Springs.    

What other properties should be on my radar?  

I want to visit Sedona as it is not far from my home.  Is Flaggstaff nice?


----------



## am1 (May 29, 2010)

Flagstaff is spread out and outside of town but in a nice area not too far off the interstate.

Not much stuff to do at the resort but that is not why people visit the area.  

The rooms inside are very nice but dated/rustic.  Some of the 2 bedrooms have hot tubs right on the deck.  Also gas fire places in the living room with very high ceilings.  

Bonnet Creek is very popular.  

Ocean Walk in Daytona Beach is in a very good spot.  Across from waterpark, bandshell almost on property, no drive beach, close to pier and arena.

El Cid resorts in Mazatlan are very nice and do not require a lot of points.  

La Belle Maison in New Orleans is a few blocks from the French Quarter.  Valet Parking only at $25/day, only a few units have full kitchens, everyone at the resort shares a laundry room.  Small pool, and gym.  I do not think any onsite activities. All that aside it is great for visiting New Orleans.  

Oceanside Pier in Oceanside, Ca was very nice.  Across the street from the beach and pier.  The train station is quite close which is good if you are using it to travel but can be loud.  Can walk to parts of the city.  City also has bikes that can be borrowed for the day.  

Panama City Beach, big resort with a lots of pools, onsite Starbucks, all gulf front rooms.  Need a car to get around.    Lots of better resorts in the area that woulc cost a lot less than the points needed.  

Across the board must people are happy with the quality of the rooms.  A lot of the resorts are in great locations while others are just a few blocks or miles from great locations.  

All depends on what kind of vacation you are interested in.  Some you could be happy staying at the resort the whole time while others they are mainly just a place to sleep.


----------



## abbekit (May 29, 2010)

I vote for La Cascada in San Antonio.  Great city, very nice, newish TS.  Photos in my link below.  Even if it wasn't an easy drive for us I'd plan a return visit.


----------



## Joan-OH (May 29, 2010)

abbekit said:


> I vote for La Cascada in San Antonio.  Great city, very nice, newish TS.  Photos in my link below.  Even if it wasn't an easy drive for us I'd plan a return visit.



What a great resource your photo's are!  You've been plenty of places.  Someday, I will have a gallary like yours - I hope!  Does it seems strange that the hallways at San Antonio remind me of The Shining?  I had that same feeling at Bonnet Creek.  Are all Wyndhams like this?  

Joan-OH


----------



## pedro47 (May 29, 2010)

I would vote for the one outside of our Nation Captial in Northern Virginia.


----------



## Timmuscat (May 29, 2010)

Come to California for a road trip, and combine the Wyndham resorts in Oceanside, San Francisco, and the South Shore resort at Lake Tahoe (Nevada).  My family loves all three of these resorts.


----------



## Nevada (May 30, 2010)

I really do want to try the California locations!  They are pretty easy.  

My son tried SF and one in SD  He loved both!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 30, 2010)

Most Wyndham resorts have a decent location and regional charm. Royal Vista is located on the beach near Ft Lauderdale.  Old Town Alexandria is only a block to a DC Metro stop. Kingsgate is just about a mile from downtown colonial Williamsburg.  Myrtle Beach has Ocean Blvd on the beach with great views but Seawatch reflects the low rise complexes on the beach personality. La Belle Maison in NOLA must be about #3 on the favorites list.

It would be easier to put together a list of Wyndham resorts which I have little interest in visiting.


----------



## randyz (May 30, 2010)

Nevada said:


> I have only ever been to a few Wyndham properties – Waikiki Beachwalk and Grand Desert .  Both were very very nice and met my standards with ease.   Before the end of the year I will try Bonnet Creek and Steamboat Springs.
> 
> What other properties should be on my radar?
> 
> I want to visit Sedona as it is not far from my home.  Is Flaggstaff nice?



I own/frequent Grand Desert, and if that meets your standards with ease you should have few problems no matter where you visit. Bonnet Creek and Ocean Walk/Daytona will be similar in quality to GD. I have also been to Governors Green/Williamsburg and Edisto Island. Both are similar experiences just older properties which shows a little but functionally identical to GD. Much like am1 describes Flagstaff. 

Randy


----------



## ronandjoan (May 31, 2010)

We have been to 25 different Wyndham resorts and return to many of them for repeat visits since we like them so well or they are so convenient to our travels.  All of them have been in great decore, upkeep, and maintenance,...

we are differnet from some people, we like the quieter resorts normally, so Ocean Ridge at Edisto is our favorite place to go, the PLantation near Atlanta is the prettiest we have seen with lakeside high Victorian decore, Palm Aire was a great surprise to see how gorgeous it was.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (May 31, 2010)

I can honestly say that we have never been disappointed with a stay at any of the Wyndham's. Most of our favorite's have already been listed.(Bonnett Creek, Daytona Beach,Grand Desert) I would have to add Kauai Beach Villas to the list of our favorite stays. We also like the Myrtle Beach locations. Our favorite place there is Ocean Blvd. When we exchange into RCI sometimes it's a gamble. If you are not familiar with the resort you might not be happy with the accomodations. Every time we have booked a Wyndham -and we have been owners for 6 years. The quality has been good. The room has always been clean, the beds comfortable. If there was a problem in the room maintenance always fixed it promptly. The one time that a problem couldn't be fixed we were moved to a different room. (At Royal Sea Cliff)


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 31, 2010)

I'm surprised there's been no mention of Kona Hawaiian Village, Royal Sea Cliff or Mauna Loa all on the Big Island of Hawaii. In addition to those three, we've enjoyed the following in the Wyndham system (in no particular order):

*  Kingsgate & Patriot's Place (Williamsburg)
*  Flagstaff
*  Old Town Alexandria (VA)
*  La Belle Maison (New Orleans)
*  Nashville
*  Palm Aire (Pompano Beach, FL)
*  Orlando International Resort (Admittedly, this is probably the lowest end resort in the Wyndham system.  We like it for the location/proximity to Universal Studios.)


----------



## Debbyd57 (May 31, 2010)

My favorites are: Bonnet Creek (Orlando), Fairfield Glade (Crossville, TN), Panama City Beach (Florida Panhandle), Villa Rica (Georgia), Meadows and Mountain Vista (Branson), LaBelle Maison (New Orleans) and La Cascada (San Antonio).  There are a lot of others that I would probably like, but haven't had time to visit yet.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 1, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm surprised there's been no mention of "]Kona Hawaiian Village*QUOTE]
> 
> Well, I knew most poeple would mention it!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mshatty (Jun 2, 2010)

In addition to those Wyndham resorts already mentioned, one of my favorites is Pagosa Springs, Co.  It's a great resort with lots of different TS unit styles and lots and lots to do in the area, both summer and winter.  Most folks don't think about southern Colorado when making plans to visit.  But it is wonderful.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jun 2, 2010)

mshatty said:


> In addition to those Wyndham resorts already mentioned, one of my favorites is Pagosa Springs, Co.  It's a great resort with lots of different TS unit styles and lots and lots to do in the area, both summer and winter.  Most folks don't think about southern Colorado when making plans to visit.  But it is wonderful.



Thanks for the reminder Mike.  You're right, I hardly ever "remember" about that resort or Colorado in general.

Tsk tsk on me . . . because it really is a pretty place.


----------



## Judy (Jun 2, 2010)

Nevada said:


> Before the end of the year I will try Bonnet Creek and Steamboat Springs.


While you're in Colorado, visit Durango and ride the narrow gauge railway that runs right by the Wyndham resort there.


----------



## abbekit (Jun 2, 2010)

mshatty said:


> In addition to those Wyndham resorts already mentioned, one of my favorites is Pagosa Springs, Co.  It's a great resort with lots of different TS unit styles and lots and lots to do in the area, both summer and winter.  Most folks don't think about southern Colorado when making plans to visit.  But it is wonderful.



This is the one we own but never use.  It really is a beautiful area.  Would love to be able to use our own week someday but for now it is always a conflict with our business travel time.


----------



## vegaslaw1998 (Aug 12, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm surprised there's been no mention of Kona Hawaiian Village, Royal Sea Cliff or Mauna Loa all on the Big Island of Hawaii. In addition to those three, we've enjoyed the following in the Wyndham system (in no particular order):
> 
> *  Kingsgate & Patriot's Place (Williamsburg)
> *  Flagstaff
> ...



Hi - I am considering either the Kona Hawaiian, Royal Sea Cliff or the San Fran Canterbury.  The SF property is over $2,000 for 500,000 points, the Kona is 300,000 points and neglible purchase price, same with Royal Sea.  Any reason to pay the extra for the SF property?  My wife and I live in Las Vegas and love Napa and SF trips.  We have another TS on Maui (Maui Banyan) but recently visited Kuaui and loved it as well.  Any suggestions?  Save the money and buy in Hawaii?  MF are relatively equal.  Thanks!! Don


----------



## joestein (Aug 12, 2010)

We have stayed at some of the resorts mentioned and enjoyed them, but the most unique one was GLACIER CANYON LODGE in Wisconsin Dells.

The rooms were fantastic and the waterparks were even better.  My family felt a week there was just as good, if not better than a week at Disney.

We are leaving in a week for Smoky Mountains Lodge at the Wilderness Resort in Sevierville, TN (sp?), I hope it is as nice as its sister resort in the dells.

Joe


----------



## bamasteve (Aug 12, 2010)

*I love thet Glade*

Our family keeps going back to the Glade in Tennessee.  We have lots of fun family memories there and the new Presidential units are amazing.  The kids keep asking to go back, now they want to invite friends.

My favorite resort perk:  Because it is also a retirement community, there are lots of dinner/luch/breakfast specials at the country club and cafes.  I especially like the feeling of being young and fit when I got to the gym and pool (in comparison to the average 80 year gym members).   :whoopie:


----------



## eschjw (Aug 12, 2010)

*Why I love the Glade*

90 holes of cheap quality golf, indoor/outdoor tennis center, one of the pools is adults only and it is 75 minutes from home. The nearby Cumberland Playhouse also has top quality productions. I once saw an amazing version of Cats there.


----------



## legalfee (Aug 12, 2010)

I may be prejudiced but I like the 2 I own: Foxrun Townhouses Lake Lure, NC and Bluebeard's Beach Club, St Thomas.


----------



## deedman (Aug 12, 2010)

legalfee said:


> I may be prejudiced but I like the 2 I own: Foxrun Townhouses Lake Lure, NC and Bluebeard's Beach Club, St Thomas.



I read somewhere that Bluebeard's beach club will be undergoing renovations, do you know anything of this?


----------



## legalfee (Aug 12, 2010)

deedman said:


> I read somewhere that Bluebeard's beach club will be undergoing renovations, do you know anything of this?



Buildings A and B are next in line for renovations.There was a unit in one of the other buildings that was renovated due to smoke damage.


----------

